# Ramon De Larrinaga



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This is my current build. I have just started "fitting out" the finer details.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Shipbuilder
What made you select this vessel to make a model of. Sailed on her sister ship for one voyage of 18 months 66/67. She looks good so far.
David (Applause)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It really depends on what I feel like at the time. I chose this one because I liked the look of her and remembered seeing RICHARD DE LARRINAGA in Port Elizabeth over 40 years ago. I have a huge stock of plans in old journals such as The Motor Ship, Shipbuilding & Shipping Record etc. Most of my models are steam or motor ships, but I like to keep my hand in with square riggers from time to time. Click on my link below (miniture shipmodels) to see more.


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

shipbuilder just been on you site some amazing detail in your work the oil tanker louisiana do i see the texaco star on the funnel


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Peter,
Yes, that is the Texaco star. The ship belonged to the Texas Company which became known as Texaco. The word TEXACO is written across the two upper arms of the star and a large T is in the middle of the star. For some reason, not many modelmakers like building oil tankers, but I find some of the old designs quite attractive and the pipework on deck makes a change from hatches & winches etc.
Bob


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome and well done (Applause) 
it must take some time patience and tools to make a real good model of a ship modern or old, i have dabbled in match stick models that could pass in a shop on Skeggy front but nothing to your standards. JIM (Hippy)


----------

